# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  (Ask) Saran Untuk Kolam Baru 3.7 x 1.9 x 1.5

## Addib Rosjadi

Salam Kenal Rekan2 KOI'S,

Setelah sebulan terakhir browsing, buka2 forum Koi's dan bertanya pada master2 dan suhu disini, akhirnya tiba pada satu titik saya TERGODA untuk renovasi kolam mini saya yang sebelumnya berukuran 7 x 0.9 x 0.4 tanpa filter menjadi 3.7 x 1.9 x 1.5 dengan Filter 5 Chamber ukuran 3.7 x 0.9 x 1.5.

Berikut ini penampakan sket desain kolam sederhana :
[IMG][/IMG]

5 Chamber Filter dengan Sistem Dobel Sekat :
Chamber 1 : Ukuran 0.9 x 0.65 x 2.0  Settlement
Chamber 2 : Ukuran 0.9 x 0.65 x 1.5  Filter Mekanis atau Biologis (Opsi Brush atau Japmat + Bioball)
Chamber 3 : Ukuran 0.9 x 0.65 x 1.5  Filter Biologis (Japmat + Bioball)
Chamber 4 : Ukuran 0.9 x 0.65 x 1.5  Filter Biologis (Crystal Bio dengan catatan budget masuk  :Tongue: )
Chamber 5 : Ukuran 0.9 x 0.50 x 1.5  Pompa Norus 250 Watt 16.800 L/Jam dan UV + Back Wash 4 Chamber

Bakki Shower : +/- 2 meter dari kolam
Step 1        : Karang Jahe
Step 2 & 3  : Bioball sambil nunggu modal buat beli Momo BH  :Amen:  

Untuk Bottom Drain dengan Membran Matala ukuran 4 Inch + Surface Skimmer 2 Inch (hasil karya Om david_pupu)
Aerasi digunakan untuk 4 Filter @ 2 airstone + BD

Pertanyaan saya :
1. Apakah Filter Sistem saya sudah mencukupi untuk kolam tersebut ? Kalo menurut perhitungan saya, sudah melebihi dari aturan baku 30% 
2. Apakah BD dan SS yang ada sudah mencukupi untuk membuat sirkulasi flow yang ideal? 
3. Pompa Norus 16.800 L/Jam saya gunakan selain untuk flow ke kolam, juga saya naikkan ke BS...Apakah cukup deras arusnya dengan perbandingan BD + SS dengan kekuatan 
    pompa?
4. Untuk Air Pump, mana yang direkomendasikan dengan penggunaan seperti diatas?
5. Mohon saran untuk penggunaan Filter Media seperti yang saya rencanakan diatas apakah sudah cukup?

Saran, masukan dan diskusi sangat newbie nantikan  :Crazy:

----------


## koesmay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

> Usul kolam nya dilebarkan sampai dinding paling kanan
> masih bisa jalan diatas filter utk jalan dari sisi yg satu kesisi yg lain nya
> jadi dapat permukaan luas
> tks





> bener kata pak soegi dipentokin aja ampe pintu
> entr kalo udh jadi kolamnya kan ttp bisa dilalui berdiri diatas chamber
> paling pas proses pembuatan kolam aja yg kena omel orang serumah pintunya gk bisa dilewatin


Saya dulu rencana pengen dipentokin, cuman kalo mentok harus rubah posisi pintu (yang ada di foto) dan masih ada junior yang agak serem kalo lari2 diatas chamber..

Terima kasih usulannya Om Soegi dan Om dTp...

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jokopris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

sekedar saran :
distribusi air kurang 
bottom drain tidak harus di tengah

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jokopris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jokopris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arthur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

> SS sepertinya kurang 1 di kiri bawah, setuju sama om LDJ


Terima kasih sarannya Om Arthur, SS rencana pasang 2 pcs seperti saran2 para suhu..

----------


## mamanx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jokopris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Yukk PV kolam om zeravince. Hehehehe

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jokopris

mantab, om..
di update terus, ya..
sebagai sumber pembelajaran dan inspirasi .
tq

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koesmay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mamanx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mamanx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Salut om..kereenn

Jangan lupa dicek apakah ada rembes / bocor dll sebelum masuk ikan utama

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edson Tarsman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra T

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

> Nah....noh....Om Epoe nebar Virus ganasnya nich.....


Perlu diwaspadai nih virus racunnya..sy tau forum KOI's akhir Nov dan 1 bulan kemudian langsung memberanikan diri bikin kolam mini...Apa yang saya baca dan pelajari dari thread para suhu sangat memudahkan dan mendorong saya untuk berani eksperimen...semoga biaya sekolah KOI nya bisa diminimalkan...

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

> Krn kolam yg tdk terlalu besar, saran saya cuma 2 om addib :
> 1. Kurangi populasi ikan.
> 2. Upgrade kualitas ikan.
> 
> Berdasarkan pengalaman aja nih om... hehehehe


Waduh kalo ikan dikurangi ga rame Om..bisa2 saya diomelin sama si kecil, dapet hobby baru latian hand feeding ikan...

Pelan2 mo di upgrade kualitasnya Om, tergantung dompet juga sih...

Om Jojoman Solo nya dimana Om?

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fahrurnazar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

